# Playdead's INSIDE



## chimera201 (Jun 14, 2016)

*
Hunted and alone, a boy finds himself drawn into the center of a dark project.*

Inside is an puzzle platformer adventure video game developed by Playdead, their second title after Limbo, released in 2010 to high critical praise. The game is thematically and visually similar to Limbo, where the player controls a young boy in an eerie, nearly monochromatic landscape, solving environmental puzzles while avoiding the death of the character.


----------



## 007 (Jun 22, 2016)

Here are two awesome (and thrilling) gameplay videos I saw now.


----------



## chimera201 (Jun 22, 2016)

^ Those will spoil the game for me. Didn't watch.


----------



## Flash (Jun 22, 2016)

Looks like upgraded 2.5D version of Limbo with cool artwork and atmosphere. Nicely done. :smug_NF:


----------



## chimera201 (Jun 28, 2016)

*Review Aggregator*: OpenCritic


*Reviews*


*Eurogamer* - Christian Donlan - Recommended


> Playdead's follow-up to Limbo is a superior game in every way.




*Giant Bomb* - Brad Shoemaker - 5 / 5 stars


> Playdead's followup to Limbo expands on and improves all of that game's ideas so thoroughly, there's no question why it took six years to get here.




*USgamer* - Jaz Rignall - 5 / 5 stars


> Combine a highly compelling visual narrative with superb puzzles and brilliant platforming, and you have Inside, one of the most intriguing, addictive, and beautiful-looking games of this generation. Its only downside is that it's quite short, but while it lasts, it's absolutely glorious.




*IGN* - Ryan McCaffrey - 10 / 10.0


> Inside very clearly builds upon what made Limbo great, and in fact builds something greater. Its unimaginable twist may leave you dumbfounded, confused, and quite possibly speechless, but it will fuel heated discussion with your friends about its meaning, its message, and its intentions.




*Game Informer* - Kyle Hilliard - 9.8 / 10.0


> Inside is the closest I have ever felt to experiencing a simulated nightmare. It’s the perfect showcase of the kind of emotion an interactive experience can inspire




*Destructoid* - Brett Makedonski - 9.5 / 10.0


> The parallel to Limbo feels necessary when talking to people who haven't yet played Inside; after finishing it, it feels wholly unnecessary. Inside stands on its own merits as a superbly captivating and moving experience, one that's bound to be on your mind in the time you spend away from it. Someone once told me that the games you can't stop thinking about when you're not playing them are the truly great ones. I'm inclined to agree. Inside fits that mold even though we've seen others of its ilk before.




*Polygon* - Nick Robinson - 9.5 / 10.0


> Inside deftly explores darkness without resorting to humor




*EGM* - Ray Carsillo - 9.5 / 10.0


> Inside is a brilliantly crafted game that will keep you talking about it long after you’ve finished playing. Its moody, atmospheric world and terrific puzzle-platforming are simply the hooks to first draw you in.




*IBTimes UK* - Ben Skipper - 4.5 / 5 stars


> Inside is a worthy successor to Limbo, that improves upon it in many ways. It's visually richer, less obtrusive with its puzzling elements and tells its evocative, grim fairy tale with a greater panache.




*Hardcore Gamer* - Matt Whittaker - 4.5 / 5.0


> Inside isn’t just some incremental improvement over the basic premise of Limbo, it’s one of the best puzzle-platformers ever made.




*GamesRadar+* - Lucas Sullivan - 4.5 / 5 stars


> Inside's nightmarish journey is fascinating and frightening in equal measure. This puzzle platformer is easily consumed, but digesting its disturbing world will be a contemplative challenge.




*Game Revolution* - Peter Paras - 4.5 / 5 stars


> Although not the breakthrough that was Limboback in 2010, Inside is nonetheless a beautifully-crafted refinement of that experience. The art direction is just as haunting, but in a way that's entirely its own. The amazing musical score can be transporting while at the same time oppressive. And the big finale is open to interpretation in the best way possible. I can't wait to discuss every aspect of this experience with others. I'm still thinking about being inside one of the year's most memorable games.




*God is a Geek* - Adam Cook - 8.5 / 10.0


> While it doesn't stray far from the template Limbo set, Inside is a gorgeous, beautifully directed puzzle platformer that you'll want to see through to the end.




*Attack of the Fanboy* - Kyle Hanson - 4 / 5 stars


> Inside is very much a near-perfect follow up to 2010's excellent Limbo. The game has the same dark, malevolent feel, and it expands on its predecessor's puzzle platforming in new and interesting ways. It does have a few of the same faults, such as a short runtime, and the overall experience isn't quite as blissfully satisfying, but Inside is a great game from start to finish.




*GameSpot* - Alex Newhouse - 8 / 10


> Inside is a beautiful, haunting tale of survival and individuality with engaging puzzles and an intriguing world.




*Metro GameCentral* - Unknown - 8 / 10


> A worthy follow-up to Limbo, that challenges in terms of both its fiendish puzzles and its harrowing storytelling.


----------



## chimera201 (Oct 7, 2016)

Gamasutra - Audio Design Deep Dive: Using a human skull to create the sounds of Inside


----------



## gameranand (Oct 15, 2016)

Wow, those Devs are quite good. Their previous title Limbo was also damn good.


----------



## Flash (Mar 15, 2017)

Not sure, whether there's a thread already. If found, please merge this thread to that.

Inside (stylized as INSIDE) is a puzzle-platformer adventure video game developed and published by Playdead and first released in June 2016. In the game, the player controls a young boy in a dystopic world, solving environmental puzzles while avoiding death in a 2.5D sidescrolling fashion, thematically and visually following up on the 2010 monochromatic video game Limbo.

[YOUTUBE]op4G1--kb-g[/YOUTUBE]

Started playing this game few days back, and it easily steals my 20-30 minutes of each day. If you have played limbo and loved, then you will love this too,.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 15, 2017)

I have played Limbo and liked that game as well. This is developed by the same developers who created Limbo.
Its nice to see that they have altered and made somewhat different and yet similar to Limbo. A 2.5D game.


----------



## chimera201 (Mar 15, 2017)

*forum.digit.in/gamerz/197602-inside.html?highlight=inside


----------



## Faun (Mar 15, 2017)

The ending was unexpected. Took me about 2-3 hours to complete.


----------



## thetechfreak (May 2, 2017)

Thinking of getting the game next sales. Worth it ? What say @Faun


----------



## Flash (May 2, 2017)

Faun said:


> The ending was unexpected. Took me about 2-3 hours to complete.


Whole game?


Spoiler



There are two endings - Which one you did?


----------



## Faun (May 2, 2017)

Flash said:


> Whole game?
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Normal ending. Not the secret one.

Another good game you may find interesting. It's similar to this one - Little Nightmares.


----------



## chimera201 (Jul 30, 2017)

Finally played it. The puzzle platforming sections are easier(and less frustrating) compared to LIMBO. Frequency of puzzles are also less. LIMBO had back to back puzzle platforming sections while INSIDE has more of just running around. I guess they wanted everyone including non-gamers to experience this. But the overall playtime is the same as LIMBO. Also there isn't any repetition in the background environment or the puzzles. Art, animation and sound are top notch for an indie title especially the ending part which is a combination of everything . After finishing the game the second trailer showing the lab office feels better than the first trailer .

The story seems to be vague though. Read some of the theories online about the story. All of them only try to describe the overall abstract theme of the game but none of them explains what was practically happening in the game world. It is better if you don't read any of the spoilers if you haven't played the game and got the alternate ending. You will pretty much lose the experience if you know what happens in the game.



Spoiler



*imgflip.com/s/meme/Jackie-Chan-WTF.jpg​
I have absolutely no clue what was happening. 
The blob thing at the end is officially called the "Huddle". The tanks attached to trees are called albino mind tanks. The guys marching for the test are called sleepwalkers. The man we crush at the end is the CEO of the lab. The mind hat with cables in the secret bunker under the cornfield is called Mastermind.

Some players have compiled most of the secrets and mysteries here.

Here is the most interesting part:
*steamuserimages-a.akamaihd.net/ugc/863981158174216187/4ED64CF712B2EBACC34C65ADDD3CED7CC95E4556/ 
*i.imgur.com/vcIfiUJ.png 

Using a Polybius square the numbers on the lab window turn out to be:
14-42-54-55 54-32-42-44 :: pity this

*steamuserimages-a.akamaihd.net/ugc/863981158174216540/6150A690FBDB66D352C146B691233F3C22475172/ 
*i.imgur.com/y5JOFUB.png 
21-15-44-55 33-53-43-44-54-51-34 :: busy monster

*steamuserimages-a.akamaihd.net/ugc/863981158174216955/E713B511D02E9E3510BEBF97C1EFE4664B0FDA84/ 
*i.imgur.com/EN5vbBa.png 
33-11-43-15-43 13-42-43-41 :: manunkind

That leads to a poem by E.E Cummings:

_pity this busy monster, manunkind,

not. Progress is a comfortable disease:
your victim (death and life safely beyond)

plays with the bigness of his littleness
--- electrons deify one razorblade
into a mountainrange; lenses extend
unwish through curving wherewhen till unwish
returns on its unself.
A world of made
is not a world of born --- pity poor flesh

and trees, poor stars and stones, but never this
fine specimen of hypermagical

ultraomnipotence. We doctors know

a hopeless case if --- listen: there's a hell
of a good universe next door; let's go

E. E. Cummings_​

There you have it. It's still an abstract explanation of the game's world but at-least it's something official and not speculation.


----------



## chimera201 (Mar 10, 2018)

Inside collector's edition costs $375 and contains something made by sex doll manufacturer RealDoll | PC Gamer

The developers have good weird taste


----------



## chimera201 (Nov 2, 2018)

Playdead Says It Is "Tired of the Limitations In 2D Games" - OnlySP



> “It will be a little bigger game than the other two. It becomes more open and then it becomes a 3rd person game with a much larger area that you can move around. I’ve been tired of the limitations in 2D games. We have been through all over the past many years. So without knowing how to deal with the big world, that’s the way we did to get back on insecure grounds.”


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 26, 2020)

So, I recently finished the game.  It was pending for a long time but finally got to playing it. The game more than surpasses LIMO in terms of gameplay, music, etc. Absolutely loved all the various silhouettes and  sounds..



Spoiler



The only thing I feel kind of lacking was the actual story, felt just there would be more to it at the ending. I have looked up the verious explanations on different websites but it just not THAT satisfactory to me to completing the actual game itself although it does make sense. In any case, had a blast with the games while completing the various levels and doing the puzzles. There were a blast








Also, here is like an hour of the ending. Had to record it as it was absolutely brilliant according to me.


----------



## pkkumarcool (Jun 26, 2020)

^^ why so late to the party though i played that game a long back.


----------



## chimera201 (Jun 26, 2020)

thetechfreak said:


> So, I recently finished the game.  It was pending for a long time but finally got to playing it. The game more than surpasses LIMO in terms of gameplay, music, etc. Absolutely loved all the various silhouettes and  sounds..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Put that in spoilers. A lot of people haven't played the game yet. The ending is something that shouldn't be spoiled.

Check my post :
*geek.digit.in/community/threads/playdeads-inside.197602/post-2325078


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 26, 2020)

Added vid to the spoiler





pkkumarcool said:


> ^^ why so late to the party though i played that game a long back.


Mostly for the lack of time the game was already installed but just did not have the time to play it 

Sent from my vivo 1807 using Tapatalk


----------



## Desmond (Jun 26, 2020)

I finished this like 2-3 times. If video games are art, this is it.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 26, 2020)

I will play it soon. Have played LIMBO long time back


----------



## Desmond (Jun 27, 2020)

It's similar to Limbo but it has a bit more storytelling.

One thing unique about Playdead is that they don't repeat any trope throughout the game. All areas are unique.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 28, 2020)

Desmond David said:


> It's similar to Limbo but it has a bit more storytelling.
> 
> One thing unique about Playdead is that they don't repeat any trope throughout the game. All areas are unique.


I had to Google far few puzzles in this compared to Limbo. The level design has become so much better.

Or I've become a "better" player in all this. 

Sent from my vivo 1807 using Tapatalk


----------

